# 14 Immaculate Classic Cars



## TheoGraphics (Nov 13, 2013)

Some recent photos of some pretty awesome classic cars. You can see the full set, with some BTS shots on *the blog* if you're interested! 


1 -1932 Ford Rat Rod "Rat Snake"







2 - 1965 Jaguar XKE Roadster






3 - 1932 Packard 901 5 Passenger Sedan






4 - 1930 Stutz "M" Victoria






5 - 1932 Packard 733 Roadster






6 - 1932 Stutz Bearcat






7 - 1957 Ford Thunderbird






8 - 1930 Rolls-Royce Phantom I Transformal Phaeton






9 - 1929 Stutz Blackhawk Speedster






10 - 1931 Stutz Model "MB" Coupe






11 - 1915 Stutz Bearcat






12 - 1933 Stutz Monte Carlo






13 - 1931 LaSalle Roadster






14 - 1931 Stutz SV-16 Derham Convertible Coupe


----------



## Steve5D (Nov 13, 2013)

These are some amazing automobiles, and they're finely photographed, too.

If I had one criticism, it would be regarding something which I was only able to identify after viewing the images half a dozen times. I don't know if there's anything you can do about it, but the tiles being visible under the cars, for me, ruin the images. If they weren't there, or if the tiles were visible surrounding the cars, I think the images would greatly benefit.

But, overall... Damn...


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 13, 2013)

That's a great set of images.


----------



## Brinr (Nov 15, 2013)

This is awesome...


----------



## tirediron (Nov 15, 2013)

Those are just soooo many kinds of sexy!!!!


----------



## TheoGraphics (Nov 15, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> These are some amazing automobiles, and they're finely photographed, too.
> 
> If I had one criticism, it would be regarding something which I was only able to identify after viewing the images half a dozen times. I don't know if there's anything you can do about it, but the tiles being visible under the cars, for me, ruin the images. If they weren't there, or if the tiles were visible surrounding the cars, I think the images would greatly benefit.
> 
> But, overall... Damn...



Thanks for your CC! I do agree with you on the tiled floor. If the budget allowed, I would have removed it in all the photos, but at the agreed upon rate, I did what was reasonable. 

Thanks for all the comments, guys!


----------



## bogeyguy (Nov 15, 2013)

I would say 13 classics. No. 1 is hardly a classic.


----------



## Propsguy (Nov 15, 2013)

My eye is drawn immediately to the reflections of the room in almost every photo.  For me, that element is too distracting, and I wonder why so much work would go into post processing and removal of the background and floor (for the most part) rather than putting that time into setup to eliminate the problem at the beginning...?


----------



## LinusM (Nov 16, 2013)

Beautiful machine photographed perfectly.  Didn't even notice the tiles myself as they are very unassuming.  Stutz are new to me, asa name but biy are the gorgeous!


----------



## TheoGraphics (Nov 16, 2013)

Propsguy said:


> My eye is drawn immediately to the reflections of the room in almost every photo.  For me, that element is too distracting, and I wonder why so much work would go into post processing and removal of the background and floor (for the most part) rather than putting that time into setup to eliminate the problem at the beginning...?



This is true, and I agree that the reflections do keep the shots from being 100%. The main problem are the time constraints with the set (Setting up the "studio', shooting 14 cars, 70 photos in 7.5 hours) and the fact that these shots were taken in a real, working office, not a studio, with people working right next to where I was shooting. I suppose I could try and completely surround the cars with seamless paper on all walls, ceiling, and floor,  but I'm not sure that it's realistic given everything above. I am trying to convince the owner to let me shoot the next cars at a proper studio so the results will look cleaner!

Thanks for your CC!



LinusM said:


> Beautiful machine photographed perfectly.  Didn't even notice the tiles myself as they are very unassuming.  Stutz are new to me, asa name but biy are the gorgeous!



They are definitely beautiful cars, although not well known anymore!


----------



## mishele (Nov 16, 2013)

This should of had a NSFW along with it...hehe Sexy machines! 
I'll take #2! Nice shots!


----------

